# stacked slot cutter



## Sgt45 (Apr 13, 2013)

I'm intrested in the Freud stacked slot cutter. I would like to know what are the increments and if anyone has used this bit is the performance worth the money?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Freud is one of the best bit brands you can buy.


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

Whilst the diameters of these slotters are probably to the nearest .001" , they still express "steps" as they cut. If the wall of the cut demands zero defects then use a straight or rabbet bit. Cosmetics and precision joinery don't matter?
Then why not use the Freud?
My old catalog shows all cutters to be 1/8" thick.


----------



## cagenuts (May 8, 2010)

MLCS make a decent stacking slot cutter. They also sell a bearing set which makes varying depth easy.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

the sets below are the only ones I know about that comes with two holders for the cutters plus they come with the 1/4" plywood size ( 5.2mm) and a 3/8" wide cutter..and all at a low price..


11pc 1 4" Shank Slot Tongue Groove Router Bit Set | eBay

11pc 1 2" Shank Slot Tongue Groove Router Bit Set | eBay


----------

